# Best skinning knife



## gapierce (Oct 17, 2011)

I am looking at picking up a quality skinning knife and looking for suggestions.  I have always used old timers w/ the hook tip but I feel like they do not hold an edge like they should.  This seems to be an all around hunting knife as opposed to a quality skinning unit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2011)

Check with some of our resident knifemakers. They can make you one to your complete specs, at a reasonable price.


----------



## deadend (Oct 17, 2011)

Get one built the way you want it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643976&highlight=davin+kates


----------



## germag (Oct 17, 2011)

I prefer about a 3" or 3 1/2" drop point. There are a few guys one here that make top-notch knives....Razor Blade and Sharpeblades just to name a couple. I own knives from both of these guys and I can tell you you're not going to do any better. There used to be another guy on here....a full-time fire fighter by the name of Brad Singley that made some very nice knives, but I don't think he's making them any more.


----------

